
Car insurance rates to be determined by Facebook posts - cdvonstinkpot
https://thestack.com/world/2016/11/02/admiral-facebook-car-insurance/
======
cdvonstinkpot
Reminds me of the episode of 'Black Mirror' called 'Nosedive' where everything
in people's life is determined by social media ranking. Creepy.

~~~
inostia
This, exactly. I thought of that same episode, it's been weighing on me since
I saw it.

As a person who uses no social media, this post exemplifies what my fear is:
penalizing people who choose not to use social media, and a "non opt-in"
approach to digital rating. A Yelp for people, regardless of their own will.
In the future, will they deny coverage to those who don't have a Facebook, or
just jack up their rates?

EDIT: looks like they have stopped the program. Privacy wins

